# Getting spayed



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

We have decided to go ahead and get Zola spayed, so she is booked in for next friday ( 26th ),we are just alittle worried which way she will react to the vets,Zola is a very clingy dog who never leaves our sides,we have asked the vet for a consultation before hand to see what he suggests..we know she will terrible before and after the op,do you think the vet would let one of us stay with her until they inject her, ? And any suggests how to help her recovery please


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

my Vet usually gives a "pre anaesthetic" which makes the dog sleepy, then they don't stress or fret if their owner isn't there. Don't worry too much, she will be fine!!!Just ask the Vet if you can stay till they settle her 

As for recovery, she's likely going to be feeling very sore and sorry for herself for the first day or so (make sure the Vet gives you some painkillers!) 
The worst thing I always find is keeping them quiet once they start to feel better but still have stitches. Personally I like to get them of painkillers as quickly as possible but you do need to be able to tell how they are feeling without. (obviously you don't want them to be hurting constantly but after a few days the reminder that they are a bit sore sore can help self limit the exuberance)
My vet actually sent me home without Painkillers when my male was neutered - he was SO sore and miserable I ended up giving him a Rymadil I had at home after calling the Vet late at night because he just could not settle. DON'T give human painkillers!! (sorry thats probably obvious but so many people give aspirin or whatever to their dogs)

Try to do a bit of clicker training or something inside with her where she doesn't get hyped up but gets mentally tired out


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

We just had our 3.5 year old Cidra spayed a month ago. We waited this long because we showed her to her Canadian championship and then weren't sure what our next venture would be. Anyway we thought it best that she be spayed. Cidra is also a very clingy girl but she was awesome and the vet and her staff all loved her. She was sore for the first couple of days and we were worried about our other two being too rough with her but they weren't and Cidra knew not to over do it - she came out of the spay with flying colors. Don't worry - she'll be fine!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Recovery depends on the dog. My dog was back to normal the next morning. She had two doses of pain medication and probably didn't even need the second dose. I limited her jumping, but we did go for a walk. I actually called the vet to find out if they really fixed her, because her behavior was like nothing I have ever seen. The incision was about an inch long and very clean. I was very impressed with the way they did the procedure.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Recovery depends on the dog. My dog was back to normal the next morning. She had two doses of pain medication and probably didn't even need the second dose. I limited her jumping, but we did go for a walk. I actually called the vet to find out if they really fixed her, because her behavior was like nothing I have ever seen. The incision was about an inch long and very clean. I was very impressed with the way they did the procedure.


They have come so far with this. I remember my first dogs getting spayed and it is so different now. They recover so much quicker and easier. Wiggles only needed one dose of the pain meds and my biggest problem was trying to keep her from her normal puppy activities. She wanted to tear around the house playing with the other dogs. I shut doors and limited where they could be so there was no room to run. I had to take her outside separate from the other dogs because she so badly wanted to play.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah thats another thing we are worried about,cause she loves to tear around like the pup she is,so keeping her calm could be a problem,I know one thing ,she will have to be kept apart for our two little boys,they would`nt understand she wouldn`t be able to play with them..But sure things will turn out just fine.....Hope the price does include painkillers ,


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Safzola said:


> Yeah thats another thing we are worried about,cause she loves to tear around like the pup she is,so keeping her calm could be a problem,I know one thing ,she will have to be kept apart for our two little boys,they would`nt understand she wouldn`t be able to play with them..But sure things will turn out just fine.....Hope the price does include painkillers ,


My kids are grown so that wasn't a problem. When they were little I would keep the puppy crated after surgery. Now I'm able to give them whole room access just keep it limited to a few rooms so no room to run.


----------

